# 1967 dash bezel replacment help



## TFREQUENCY (Feb 24, 2011)

Brand new member, long time viewer, new GTO owner..

I've been slowly buying new parts and restoring my old ones within the last year.

I just wanted to replace the chrome dash bezels on the panel face. ie, wiper, lights, lighter. I seem to read my manual and figure out any problems.. but

My question is, can I replace those without taking the entire panel off? I've only tried the lighter bezel but found it hard to remove. I can reach the lighter housing from the inside of the dash but thats the only one(I pull the ashtray out and easily access it). Still, the inside piece isn't coming out either. There isn't a c-clip. So whats the hold up? Anyone know? Do I need to pull the entire dash? 

Thanks for all and any...


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

lol....sorry, i spent three days on the same problem, lets see if i can remember, they are all 4 different attachments (great engineering when a simple threaded bezel would have done on all of them). The wiper one has a small set screw that needs to be loosened and knob pulled off for the washer button then i believe it screws off, soak them all front and back with break loose as the thread are sloppy to start with and get locked up easily. The head light knob pulls off and i believe screws off. The ignition cylinder has a small hole on the front that you push a paper clip in to release and the cylinder will pop out so you can get the bezel off. The Lighter is the tricky one, take out the ashtray and bracket, there is a cylinder that threads on from the back (outer housing) unplug the wire screw off the housing from under the dash and the whole lighter will pull out from the front. radios pull knobs and screw off. They most likely will be locked up so be patient and let the break free work in and be careful with the pliers.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The wiper knob pulls right off (it's a push activated control), and the headlight knob comes off with the shaft.....when I recently did mine, I just removed the whole dash and disconnected the wire connector to the headlamp sw. The chrome on mine was ok, I was just replacing the lens for the cluster and the clock. Instg8ter nailed it on the process though.....be patient and don't force anything...you WILL break things if you do! Go slow, and have fun.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

When you remove the headlight knob, you must push a spring loaded button under the dash, on the switch body...then pull the knob out with the shaft.


----------



## TFREQUENCY (Feb 24, 2011)

Awesome! Lots of help there, thank y'all


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

The Button


----------



## TFREQUENCY (Feb 24, 2011)

Great help! gonna tackle it Saturday with a sixer and some patience.. thanks y'all


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

A few pics......drink the s shooter AFTER the work AND have a shot of Jim B. for me!:cheers


----------



## OldToys (Oct 30, 2011)

the bezels come in both White and black letters? What is correct for the 67?
Thanks,
Tim


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

black i believe...:cheers


----------

